# What game are you playing these days?



## someguy

What game are you playing these days?
I'm enjoying playing Final fantasy 1.


----------



## clapping_tiger

I am addicted to Madden 2004 right now. 

But I have just recently beat Star Wars Academy (both as the Light side and Dark Side) 

Some games I look forward to playing in the near future:

Max Payne 2
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## clapping_tiger

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *What game are you playing these days?
> I'm enjoying playing Final fantasy 1. *



Final Fantasy 1? Or 10?

1 is an old game. I think I played FF2 back in the late 80's or early 90's, that was the only Final Fantasy game I have ever played. It was for nintendo, the first nintendo.

If it is Final Fantasy 1, is that one worth some money these days? I was amazed at what some of the old classic atari 2600 games go for. Some are collectors items now.


----------



## someguy

They made a remake of ff1 and 2.
You must have played 1 because ff2 on the nintendo was only released in japan.


----------



## theletch1

Mech Warrior 4 Vengeance still has my attention.


----------



## Spud

Cribbage and the monthly Poker game.  

:cheers:


----------



## Jay Bell

Castlevania: Lament of Innocence and Spawn: Armegeddon

w00t


----------



## Baoquan

True Crime - Streets of L.A..

Any game that features the line "You have the right to soak in your own urine!" is ok with me.


----------



## jkn75

Mario Kart: Double Dash. It is surprisingly fun. I played Project Gotham Racing 2 at Best Buy the other day and it was really fun. That's 2 games for the Xbox worth buying (other being Halo, KOTOR would count but it's also on PC now).


----------



## OULobo

GTA: Vice City is my current addiction. Next is Call of Duty, Deus Ex 2, Max Payne 2, Neverwinter Nights: Hordes of the Underdark, Medal of Honor: Pacific Sun and Simpsons: Hit and Run. Its going to be an electronic Christmas. 

I'm waiting for Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines and Spawn.

My favorites so far have been Knights O' the Ole Republic and Baldar's Gate stuff. Hmm. . . . looks like Biowares rules.


----------



## someguy

What no RPG players here.
Dynasty warrior 4 is great also though.
so many games out right now I'm not sure what to do next.


----------



## 2fisted

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds.   Really nice game.  Nice combination of combat and problem solving.


----------



## Jmh7331

RTCW - Enemy Territory


----------



## don bohrer

MOO2 "Master of Orion"


don


----------



## JDenz

Nights of the old rebublic, Madden 2004, Tiger Woods 2004, Nascar 2004.


----------



## Galvatron

Starcraft! It never gets old!


----------



## albert

Disgaea. I'm semi-retired from gaming..until an RPG comes out..


----------



## JDenz

Ya Warcraft three as well.


----------



## MA-Caver

RPG Diablo II expansion 

Other: Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds and AOE II expansion.

A Chess game with a simple but smart AI 

Th- that's about it. 

Ya Ya, old hat are the games on my PC... but I still like em
:asian:


----------



## Rob Broad

Enjoying Final Fantasy Tactics right now.


----------



## MA-Caver

As a matter of fact I'm looking for TWO games to put BACK on my computer... two *OLD* games: 

WarGames (based on the movie)

Battle Chess 

If anyone has these and wanna get rid of them PM me and we'll negotiate.


----------



## Rob Broad

Occaisionally I also get my Gran Turismo out for several hours of fun.


----------



## JDenz

The next installment got pushed back agian =-(


----------



## OULobo

Just started Neverwinter: Hoards of the Underdark.


----------



## 2fisted

> _Originally posted by albert _
> *Disgaea. I'm semi-retired from gaming..until an RPG comes out.. *



How is that?  I really want that game....


----------



## someguy

Final fantasy tactics is a great game isn't it.
NOw has anybofy played the game Moria.  the really old game where you are a @ and stuff.  Thats what im playing now.


----------



## Aikikitty

I've been having a lot of fun playing Mario Kart Double Dash, Mario Party 5, and SSX 3 all on the Game Cube lately.     

Robyn :asian:


----------



## OULobo

Just started Vietcong for PC and Splinter Cell for Xbox.


----------



## JDenz

True Crime is cool but short.


----------



## Master of Blades

I'm enjoying.....

Ps2: The sadistic world of Manhunt, The violent world of Smackdown 5, The very freaky world of ProjectZero (While I await number 2), NBA Live 2K4 and Dragon Ball Z Budokai 2.

Gamecube: Viewtiful Joe, Mario Kart Double Dash, F-zero GX, and thats about it.

My brother has the X-box at the moment but Im enjoying watching him play Voodoo Vince and few other bits and bobs


----------



## Akula

Halo (for the PC) - graphics are even better than the X-Box.


----------



## OULobo

Just finished Vietcong and started Tron 2.0


----------



## Chronuss

...I've been playing Halo religiously...and watching the eight minute trailer for Halo 2...must...buy...


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I've been playing Halo religiously...and watching the eight minute trailer for Halo 2...must...buy... *



They have a preview disk of like two levels of Halo 2 out at Best Buy right now. Its in a bundle with an extra controller and a coupon book for new games.


----------



## Chronuss

hrm...methinks a trip to Best Buy may be worthwhile...also been reading the books based on the game...the Master Chief is a badass and Cortana certainly is one smug female...


----------



## Chronuss

is Budokai 2 better than the reviews make it out to be...?  they couldn't have screwed up the single player mode _that_ badly...did they..?


----------



## TheRustyOne

Spyro, Enter the Dragonfly *grin*

...won't be able to play it after i go back to school, tho...tis my sister's game..


----------



## Chronuss

...been playing Soul Calibur II of late as well...heheheee...


----------



## JDenz

Poker at Party poker dot com


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...been playing Soul Calibur II of late as well...heheheee... *




I'll be saving up for that on the GCN, but prolly won't play as Link...cheap character...


I've got Mario Party 5, and it's pretty fun...the computer is a cheatin' bastard tho...


...as for online games, pogo.com is my place. poppit, sweet tooth, and alchemy occupy my time


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *I'll be saving up for that on the GCN, but prolly won't play as Link...cheap character... *



it's just me...but I refuse to use a male character in a game that has a visible indentation in the groin area...AKA, CT...I'd much rather use Spawn...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it's just me...but I refuse to use a male character in a game that has a visible indentation in the groin area...AKA, CT...I'd much rather use Spawn... *




LOL...well, with the indent, you can tell it's male, unlike some Japanese characters, pop stars (dude! looks like a lady! seriously!), or David Bowie 


-Bowie remark purely in humor. Bowie is da man!...IMHO...-


----------



## Chronuss

...Rusty...you're thinking before you're speaking....if the character's a male...there shouldn't be an _indentation_....there should be a bulge...now rethink about it...ya goof.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...Rusty...you're thinking before you're speaking....if the character's a male...there shouldn't be an indentation....there should be a bulge...now rethink about it...ya goof. *



bah, my brain was on vacation. classes don't start till tomorrow...


----------



## someguy

So I was think ing they need to make a game that looks anime.
I think that be cool.
I'm now playing Legend of Mana.  I need to get Sword of Mana.  Why does it cost so much to play video games.


----------



## Mace

I just started playing SSX3 and its awesome. The graphics are unbelieveable. Has anyone played "The Getaway"?
Sean


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Just finished "Deus Ex" and "Call of Duty".  

Tomorrow I'm going to go rent MOH "Rising Sun" for the Playstation.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Just finished "Deus Ex" and "Call of Duty".
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to go rent MOH "Rising Sun" for the Playstation.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve *



I hate you. Those are three of the games at the top of my list that are just too expensive right now. (Deus Ex II, not I)


----------



## hardheadjarhead

> I hate you. Those are three of the games at the top of my list that are just too expensive right now. (Deus Ex II, not I)



Oh, you're going to hate me even MORE then...

I got Deus Ex free.  Call of Duty was a Christmas present.  And MOHRS isn't worth purchasing, according to the reviews, as it has very few levels.  Its worth renting, though.

I'll borrow Deus Ex II from the kid that gave me DE-I.

I'm  a cheap @*&^%$@#.   


Regards,


Steve


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Oh, you're going to hate me even MORE then...
> 
> I got Deus Ex free.  Call of Duty was a Christmas present.  And MOHRS isn't worth purchasing, according to the reviews, as it has very few levels.  Its worth renting, though.
> 
> I'll borrow Deus Ex II from the kid that gave me DE-I.
> 
> I'm  a cheap @*&^%$@#.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve *



You did motivate me to go trade in some games and get MOH: Breakthrough. It made for a 4:00am night on a Sun. and I'm dyin at work now. Can I balme you for that to? It is a pretty good expansion if you like MOH. Covers Italy and Afrika.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Yeah, I'll probably get it.

MOH Rising Sun is really quick.  Only nine levels.  Kind of disappointing when you compare it with the other games and Call of Duty.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard

http://rustaz.com/logd

Legend of the Green Dragon.


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua

Rainbow Six 3 (SO sweet!) and also I've been playing LOTR: Return of the King a bit, too.


----------



## Master of Blades

I've played the Getaway....Its alright, and pretty accurate in the area that its based (I like live in the area its based on) but as far as games go its a bit crappy. Getaway 2 looks alright. :asian:


----------



## JDenz

NHL 2004 has awsome fights.


----------



## someguy

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *NHL 2004 has awsome fights. *


Theres something about a hockey game having good fights...
Oh yeah theres already a whole genera(no clue on the spelling) for that.  Its called a fighting game.  But yeah its fun to play.


----------



## Tapps

ESPN Hockey = video crack !

Also playing LOTR Return of the king but I'm stuck.
I keep whoopin up the lord of the dead but the cave collapses on me !


----------



## 2fisted

Picked up King of Fighters 2000/2001.  Very cool 2d fighting game.  Still playing the Buffy ps2 game, and Disgaea....


----------



## Tapps

Just got Buffy Chaos for X-Box.

I little quirkier than the original but cool.


----------



## someguy

I'm now playing skies of Arcadia Legends for gamecube.  It's a fun game.  it can get a bit old though.


----------



## JDenz

Almost got gold in every event in SSX 3


----------



## Chronuss

...I'm attempting to beat Halo on Legendary...Covenant get an AI boost...but the damn Marines just get in the way...


----------



## CloudChaser

mostly PS2 RPGs for me and i'm eagerly awaiting the release of Baldur's Gate 2!

a few PC games i've enjoyed killing time with include the A.I. sim "Black and White" and the creepy version of Wonderland in "American McGee's Alice"


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by CloudChaser _
> *the creepy version of Wonderland in "American McGee's Alice"   *



God, do I love that game. It has good gameplay sweet graphics and a really cool theme. I've had it for 2 years and I still love to play that one.


----------



## Chronuss

...anyone ever play Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II on the ZONE...?..I use to play that game religiously every day after school.


----------



## JDenz

I have been playing old ataria and nintendo games.  They come with a joystick and a bunch of games you should check the out


----------



## Chronuss

...I've still got my 8-Bit Nintendo...and my cousin has my Genesis...I did have emulators for both a while ago...but I haven't been able to locate a good ROM site...so I can play all the games I already own, therefore not being illegal...hehe.


----------



## TheRustyOne

I traded my Game Gear for a Gameboy Color only to have it turn up missing when my sister's boyfriend at the time left her. He had been living with us, too. Hmm. Coincidence??


----------



## someguy

The old games are so much fun.  There also more challanging to most of the time.  I still have the good old nintendo sitting on top of my vcr.  I'd forgotten ho hard the teenage mutant ninja turtles games were.  Still playing Skies of arcadia some though.


----------



## Flatlander

I just bought an X Box on Saturday.  I am hooked, very hooked, on Tiger Woods 2003, which I've borrowed from my friend for awhile.  What a totally awesome game.


----------



## Sapper6

Ghost Recon for over two years :idunno: 

anxiously awaiting ghost recon 2 :ultracool  :mp5:


----------



## DeLamar.J

I have always been big on tactical sims and Tekken.


----------



## satans.barber

I've been playing Far Cry for a couple of weeks, that's a great game 

Ian.


----------



## OULobo

I heard the fact that they don't let you save when you want it killing the sales on Farcry.


----------



## satans.barber

OULobo said:
			
		

> I heard the fact that they don't let you save when you want it killing the sales on Farcry.



if you bring the console down with the `¬| key up in the corner of the keyboard and type '\save_game' then you can save whenever you like. It'd be very very difficult if you couldn't do that as those little pink monster things keep killing me!

Ian.


----------



## AaronLucia

Video games? Who needs those when you have the game of life?


----------



## OULobo

We have them to escape the game of life. :idunno:


----------



## someguy

Yeah the game of life isn't to terribly fun at times.  That is why I have been escaping to tenchu wrath of heaven...Hey can you ninja people do that.  Yeah I'm sure you do that all the time. :uhyeah:   Oh I also am playing teenage mutant ninja turtles some.  It's great to trade systems and games for a while.  I'm really enjoying PS2 with alot of new games.  The freind temporarily traded with is really enjoying my games also.


----------



## ed-swckf

i'm playing conflict desert storm and i am really liking it.


----------



## sifu nick

All Star Baseball 2005, Madden 05, and FIFA


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Everything in our new arcade here.


----------



## someguy

http://rustaz.com/logd

Legend of the Green Dragon. 
OK I'm doing this now. That and Onimushu 2


----------



## OULobo

Well, went out and picked up some old X box games that I missed when they were new (and expensive).

I picked up:
XBox:
Soul Caliber 2
Tenchu
Red Dead Revolver
Thief

PC:
Simpsons Hit and Run
Hitman Contracts
True Crime: Streets of LA

I pre ordered Vampire the Masquarade: Bloodlines and got a free T shirt for it. First game that I will ever pay full price for.


----------



## Flatlander

I am right at the end of Star Wars, KOTOR, and man, what a really cool game it's been.  I don't think I'll be able to take on Darth Malak, though.  I'm all out of life support and medpacks and such.  I may be in trouble.....


----------



## OUMoose

*twitch*

Ummmmmm.... I'm an Everquest player...  Since when are there "other" games???

*twitch*



Actually, i'm not much of a console gamer.  EQ is my mainstay, but I've been playing Star Wars: Battlefront, which is an AWESOME game (sure, it's just BF1942 with Starwars models, but how often do YOU get to shoot an ewok?)


----------



## someguy

Isn't the going to be a new ever crack  out now?
Theres also a new Halo coming out.  Well I guess there are a ton of new great games coming out or that are out.  I think I'm going to have to drop this whole school thing so I'll have time to play'em all.


----------



## raedyn

I've been obsessively playing Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind for XBox ever since we got the console (only a month or two ago). But the bugs are starting to really get me mad at the game, so I've taken a bit of a break to play Balder's Gate: Dark Alliance. My heart really belongs to the open-ended free-form games, but it's fun for a change to advance through more structured levels.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

I bought a cheap electronic hand held version of Four Across or Four in a Row, so I can play some quick and easy mind games while waiting for a bus, train, or trolley.


----------



## Master of Blades

I've been playing Grand Theft Auto: Vice City recently, and as of Thursday I will be playing Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas.......boy am I gonna fail my exams.... :idunno:


----------



## Seig

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> I've been playing Grand Theft Auto: Vice City recently, and as of Thursday I will be playing Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas.......boy am I gonna fail my exams.... :idunno:


Put down the controller, boy, and pick up your books.


----------



## Raewyn

Im playing Civilisation III at the moment.   Im no good at those real time stragety games as I tend to loose all my people and forget what Im doing!!!!  im female and should be able to multitask!!!!    lol


----------



## Master of Blades

Seig said:
			
		

> Put down the controller, boy, and pick up your books.




Play San Andreas and then tell me that


----------



## bluespacething

Last night I decided to start over in Tony Hawk 4 so I played that for a few hours. Got pretty far. Twas entertaining to start over from the beginning.


----------



## Jay Bell

Beat BloodRayne 2 the other night, now I'm working on X-Men: Legends


----------



## someguy

Halo is fun.  I have been playing that on weekends over at a friends place.  
Now I want an x box but microsoft evil but halo good but.... Me confused.


----------



## Eldritch Knight

Mortal Kombat Deception. The MAs are crappy, as usual, but it "looks" realistic, and the gore is better than ever. Plus there's Chess Kombat! How can you go wrong with that?


----------



## jaymo

i like to play "feed the model" at adiosbarbie.com 
besides that, i haven't played an actual video game since atari!


----------



## Deuce

I still like to go old school with Super Mario Brothers on NES. That game will live on forever.


----------



## Paul B

I just beat "Freedom Fighter" on PS2....whew,that was awesome! If you like shoot-em-ups..this is a good one!


----------



## Rynocerous

Ladies and Gentlemen, mark your calanders for the 9th of November. The hit X-Box game HALO's sequil, HALO 2 is hitting shelves. I personally can't wait, I'll have to take some vacation or something. 


Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Kamaria Annina

Siren - this movie is supposed to be a horror game... but oh dear is it FUNNY!  The characters are japanese... with british voice acting 

 Soul Caliber II - awesome fighting game!

 Final Fantasy VI - hey, it's final fantasy!  Can't really be displeased with it


----------



## Rich Parsons

WorldofWarcraft.com

It is an online RPG and PvP and PvElite game based upon the warcraft world.

I love it.


----------



## someguy

Well tommorow I'm off to a LAN party.  Halo 2.  Yes that's how I'm spending my new years day.
Loser who me... yup and proud of it.


----------



## clapping_tiger

I have been into Def Jam Fight for NY, and beat story mode not to long ago. What a fun game. But the reason I came back on here was to recommend to anyone, Prince of Persia: Warrior Within. WOW what a challenging game. I have read rave reviews on this one and I have to say I agree with all of them.

Also Ratchet and Clank: Up your Arsenal is fun too.

All for PS2 by the way.


----------



## Darksoul

-Onimusha 3: Demon Siege - which so far has been rather fun and entertaining. Challenging? Not sure yet, must wait till I beat the game. Although, I never did beat Onimusha 2...maybe because I think it sucks compared to the original Onimusha. Samanosuke kicks @SS!!!

-I used to play EverCrack, but that became such a chore to play. A friend at work is trying to get me into playing WorldofWarcraft, says its so much better than EQ. You know whats the biggest problem with playing games? Finding the time;-)


A---)


----------



## Chronuss

...Halo 2 has been sapping most of the hours in my day...I just look at it as Plasma Rifle training for when the invasion begins...  :uhoh:


----------



## someguy

More halo 2 next friday.  I'm going to get pwn3d.  
I need to go out and buy an xbox and halo 2 so i play it mmore thann once a week.   Dang it I'd need money and time for that.


----------



## OUMoose

Just an update:

I've pretty much retired from EQ, as I've lost my heart for the game.  Too much of a timesink now to get anything accomplished.  

Sooooooo, with that said, World of Warcraft is my new gem.   If anyone is playing, check out the Garona server for a level 35 (almost 36) Night Elf hunter named Gile.


----------



## Chronuss

damn...anyone have any advice for Halo 2 on Heroic...crikey...these bastards are relentless....headshots....headshots as far as the eye can see...:snipe:


----------



## Seig

Yeah, duck


----------



## someguy

Umm kill them before they kill you...
That and make head shots alot...
and luck lots of luck


----------



## Chronuss

someguy said:
			
		

> Umm kill them before they kill you...
> That and make head shots alot...
> and luck lots of luck


as soon as you come from cover, it's a friggin' head shot...thankfully the Marines aren't as smart and they just bumrush and make some decent cannon fodder while I can take out the snipers...oy...and the Marines can't drive worth a damn.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I'm playing this great fantasy game...well, it's really just an old-fashioned fantasy... where I get to see my boyfriend...and he's not playing a video game.

It's pretty cool.


----------



## bignick

Kingdom of Loathing...a friend got me into it and i'm hooked


----------



## OUMoose

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I'm playing this great fantasy game...well, it's really just an old-fashioned fantasy... where I get to see my boyfriend...and he's not playing a video game.
> 
> It's pretty cool.


Ya?  Fantasy game?  How much experience would you get for killing him?  Is he higher level than you?  Wonder what kind of special moves he's got.... wait... nm... i don't want to know...


----------



## RanaHarmamelda

Ok -- so, for Christmas, one of my friends bought me the Warcraft D20 book.

So, um -- I've been playing Warcraft 3 again. A lot. *grin*

Oh, and help on Halo 2 on heroic?

Bend over. Put your head between your legs. Kiss your @$$ goodbye.

Friend and I beat it on Easy, then Hard, then tried the hardest level, and, well --- we couldn't get past the first mission.

Ow.


----------



## bignick

Also, patiently waiting for Star Wars: KOTOR II to come out for PC


----------



## KenpoTess

Yeah me too Nick~!!

I'm playing KOTOR I and wish Carth would just quit his whining especially whenever I do something dark


----------



## Chronuss

DBZ: Budokai 3 has been sapping some hours now...I was addicted to the first, didn't like the second, but the third more than makes up for it.  only complaint is that a lot of the moves from the first Budokai cannot be done in the third unless a special event called a Dragon Rush is triggered, whichs makes them a pain in the **** to pull off but they deal oh so much more damage.


----------



## MisterMike

Just picked up Halo 2. I'm always a little behind the times on games. Or a few months...


----------



## mj_lover

prince of persia , warrior with in has been slowing taking away my life hours. its just so cool!


----------



## clapping_tiger

mj_lover said:
			
		

> prince of persia , warrior with in has been slowing taking away my life hours. its just so cool!


I hear here ya there!


----------



## Sin

Halo 2 and san Andreas...and Super Smash Bro Melee (only when little cousins come over though)

i wanna play Dragonball Z:budokai 3...but I am low on funds right now


----------



## Chronuss

Sin said:
			
		

> i wanna play Dragonball Z:budokai 3...but I am low on funds right now


tis quite fun since they revamped the story mode from Budokai 2.  no more of that damn game board.  it plays more like the original Budokai except you have to play through each character's story at least twice to get all the capsules and secrets and such.  but I just like fighting games.


----------



## Seig

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic and it _ROCKS_


----------



## Marginal

Took me forever to get around to buying it, but I'm enjoying the heck outta Fight Night right now.


----------



## bignick

Seig said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic and it _ROCKS_


 Man, I've been playing KOTOR II and it's getting scary...if I don't discipline myself I'm not gonna have time for school or training...


----------



## TheEdge883

KOTOR II, as far as the feeling goes, was a lot scarrier than the first one, but the end was sort of a let down, you'll know what I'm talking about.
I've been playing Splinter Cell mostly over the past few months and it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## kid

Seig said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic and it _ROCKS_


Man that game does ROCK. Its one of the few games I actually liked. I totally went evil jedi it was way cool. I had a blood red aura around my charecter.


----------



## KenpoTess

Just finished KOTOR II and yeah.. the ending was a bit of a let down .. I'm trying it again .. gonna go dark this time


----------



## rainbows

Metroid Prime 2: Echoes 
Super Mario 64 DS
Metroid Fusion
and replaying The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker. 
I like my Nintendo games, oh yes I do.


----------



## TheEdge883

Dynasty Warriors 5 will be out at the end of the month, I'll be busy on that game for several months.


----------



## someguy

A buddy of mine rented The Guy Game.
Ummm uh well uh sex sells but it is the stupidest game ever.


----------



## JKD_Silat

Knights of the Old Republic Sith Lords was fun. I'm a huge Counter Strike addict. I've been playing since 2001 online, and have been known to play 19 hrs straight.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

i just started playing PC games about 2 months ago.....and ive only had a PC for about 4 years....lol
now im totally addicted to splinter cell 1 and 2, and ut2004


----------



## dubljay

I am playing "find time to complete all homework and time to train".  It could be a fun game if it werent so stressful.  Last semester I was addicted to Wolfenstein ET but it is now uninstalled (betcha cant guess why though)

  -Josh-


----------



## bignick

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Just finished KOTOR II and yeah.. the ending was a bit of a let down .. I'm trying it again .. gonna go dark this time


 it's almost required...

 i haven't found enough time to finish yet...but even though i hear it's a let down, i'm still optimistic...


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee, Seig and I have both finished it and I was pretty neutral, looked over at his screen and he couldn't get any Lighter~!! Man he was glowing 

This game I am playing dark.. well I was til I helped the Ithorians.. *growls and grumbles.. was nice and red background and then looked as I gained light points.. musta been SOME light points cuz now I'm all smoky.. bahh.. *gotta quit being NICE~!! hahaaa


----------



## bdparsons

Need for Speed Underground 2

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## JKD_Silat

Playing the Dark Side is soooooo much me fun IMO! Nothing like a little chain force lightning to adjust some attitudes of un co-oporative Ithorians! Bwahahahahahahaha! Muahahahahaha! (yes, I have "issues".)


----------



## kid

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> heheee, Seig and I have both finished it and I was pretty neutral, looked over at his screen and he couldn't get any Lighter~!! Man he was glowing
> 
> This game I am playing dark.. well I was til I helped the Ithorians.. *growls and grumbles.. was nice and red background and then looked as I gained light points.. musta been SOME light points cuz now I'm all smoky.. bahh.. *gotta quit being NICE~!! hahaaa


if you beat the game fully light side, and again fully dark side, make another charecter a female when you talk to some people in your group they say a few more and different things.


----------



## rainbows

I'm playing:
TimeSplitters: Future Perfect
WarioWare Touched!
Yoshi's Island 
right now.


----------



## arnisador

Pokemon on the GameBoy. What can I say--I like it.


----------



## Jaymeister

I'm currently addicted to Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri


----------



## someguy

Dang it now I'm addicted to crack.  World of warcrack that is.  Anyone out there still playing it?


----------



## TheEdge883

I've been doing Final Fantasy XI for the past year, but I have a friend who's trying to get me onto WoW, so I might be switching to that soon. The other game I've been playing is more of a puzzle, called a griddlers. Try it out, it's kinda interesting.

www.griddlers.net


----------



## Kreth

I swapped PS/2 games for a bit with a friend. He has my copy of Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006, and he gave me Blitz: The League (think Madden NFL with steroids, illegal hits, and other assorted cheating). I've also been playing Black and White on the PC. My villagers pissed me off the other day, so I let my creature eat a few as an example... :lol:


----------



## Henderson

I'm still really diggin' the Delta Force series for PC by Novalogic.

Also, Scrabble (yes, old school board style) with my kids at the kitchen table.  Of course, we have to play by THEIR rules.


----------



## Kreth

SOCOM II was pretty good on the PS2. I'll prolly pick up 3 when it comes down a bit in price. I hardly ever buy PS2 games brand-new...


----------



## notalent

I just stopped playing World of WarCrack a few months back after it sucked 7 months of my life. Awesome game, had a blast, but once you get into the higher levels, nothing can be accomplished in under 2hrs, if not longer. I used to spend my Friday and Sat nights "raiding" and what for...a piece of virtual armor, lol...

I've actually gone back to Diablo2... It's free, and you can play it for 30mins and accomplish something and go do something else.


----------



## mantis

maybe somebody answered this before
but im having a hard time tracking 10 pages of posts

does anybody know a good game related to the novel of "the three kingdoms"?
platform is PC or xbox!
thanks


----------



## Cryozombie

Im back to Nevervinter, Im 1/4 of the way done writing my new module for it...


----------



## hemi

I am on the final mission of Call of Duty, Finest Hour. And I am stuck out as with all the expense of Christmas I cant afford to go get part 2.

I loved KOTR1 and 2 but I didnt care for the end of part 2.  Now I am just doing my best to wait for part 3 on the 360. Well that and Halo 3 

I guess I will break down and go get Star Wars battle front tomorrow its only $20


----------



## OULobo

Blew through Jade Empire, Prince of Persia, Punisher and Def Jam Fight for New York in about a month and a half.


----------



## Josh

Three:


MX Unleashed
Star Wars Battlefront
Goldeneye Rogue Agent


----------



## Marginal

mantis said:
			
		

> does anybody know a good game related to the novel of "the three kingdoms"?
> platform is PC or xbox!
> thanks


 
There's the long running Romance of the three Kingdoms series. Pretty much a turn based war game. Know they put it out on PS2, Koei used to do PC versions as well tho. 

There's Kessen, a RTS. Also on PS2.

Then there's Dynasty Warriors, which is out for seemingly every system ever made. Kinda a real time strategy game with a strong Final FIght influence. 

Totally irrelevant to the question I was just answering, but I'm playing Trapt right now.


----------



## Kreth

Just picked up LOTR : The Third Age. It seems pretty cool so far...


----------



## swiftpete

Been playing warcraft 3;frozen throne for a few months now. Now all my mates play it and we play online matches against each other I can't see me stopping any time soon. I finally understand why online games are good after yrs of never really 'getting' them! Only thing is i probably play a bit too much nowadays...!


----------



## Kreth

OK, here's my favorite feature of LOTR: The Third Age... AFter you complete each chapter, you can go back and play them in [scary music]EVIL MODE[/scary music]. Basically, you fight several key battles over again, this time as Sauron's minions. If you win all of the battles, you unlock special items to give to your party. My favorite so far has to be using the Balrog to kick Gandalf's *** in Moria. ("Yeah, who cannot pass now, beeotch?!") :lol:


----------



## someguy

Crack and Speed are taking up all of my time during my winter break.  Err umm World of Warcrack and need for speed most wanted.  I guess there are worse things to be addicted to than crack and speed...


----------



## Sarah

My BF has just got me into playing World of Warcraft, I have a level 22 Priest...

I have never been a game player in the past, so its taking me a while to get it, but I enjoy it (most of the time) unless I get frustrated with it.


----------



## Kreth

I'm an old D&D geek. I may get into Warcrack once we get cable at this new apartment...


----------



## Rich Parsons

Plans to play some Living Force this week, and also I have been playing World of Warcraft, and might help my brother with his kid and her friends, by playing a fill in character for a D&D session.


----------

